# Cold Peel on Polyester- How hot is too hot?



## karenvh65 (Dec 15, 2016)

The transfer company is recommending pressing at 375 degrees for 10-12 seconds on 100% polyester. Won't that melt the fabric? Should I use a teflon pillow underneath to avoid heat press edge lines in the fabric?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, it won't melt, but it might leave a press mark. Poly is routinely pressed at 400 degrees for dye sublimation.

The issue with using a pillow is it takes away from the pressure the transfer needs to stick. 

Next time, try a transfer company that has a lower application temperature. Versatranz has some that applies at 320.


----------



## karenvh65 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks, Joe. If I press around the outside of the platen lines will that even it up where the lines aren't as visible?
I'll def take your advice and next time use a vendor that can use lower temps.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

karenvh65 said:


> If I press around the outside of the platen lines will that even it up where the lines aren't as visible?


That's a lot of pressing. And it would probably just cause more lines than what you had from the first pressing. 

A lot has to do with the color of your shirt. The lighter the color the less noticeable the press marks are. VERY noticeable on darks.

Do a test press if you have extras. With poly, not only will you get the lines, but the fabric itself takes on a sheen the hotter it is pressed.


----------



## karenvh65 (Dec 15, 2016)

splathead said:


> That's a lot of pressing. And it would probably just cause more lines than what you had from the first pressing.
> 
> A lot has to do with the color of your shirt. The lighter the color the less noticeable the press marks are. VERY noticeable on darks.
> 
> Do a test press if you have extras. With poly, not only will you get the lines, but the fabric itself takes on a sheen the hotter it is pressed.


1/4 of them are white and 1/4 grey and the other half are red. I just bought a laser thermometer gun thing and my press seems to be a little hot, so I'll reduce the setting a little. And I'll do a lot of praying! Thanks again, Joe!


----------

